
Blinded by the Bitcoin Meteor or Why Top Economists Are Wrong About Bitcoin - TrinidadTobago
https://247cryptonews.com/blinded-by-the-bitcoin-meteor-or-why-top-economists-are-wrong-about-bitcoin/
======
GW150914
The article itself is... not worth commenting on, but I’ll just comment on the
irony of referring to Bitcoin as a “meteor” when far from enjoying a meteoric
rise, it has crashed and burned. Beyond that, it looks like they don’t
actually refute any arguments, just float the lazy idea that the economists in
question are protecting their jobs because crypto would... ruin them? Because
reasons?

It seems like the equivalent of someone preaching homeopathy and saying that
doctors who don’t like it are just protecting their jobs because if homeopathy
takes off, they’re ruined. Only it’s somehow even more poorly presented in
this article. You know the routine, pharmaceutical companies are hiding the
miracle cure for cancer to make money on treatments, but... with crypto.

How did it come to this?!

